# Bike shorts - Gel vs Foam



## asnpcwiz (Feb 19, 2008)

Which one is better? I only have a few Canari shorts right now with the Gel padding, but on a ride 2+ hour ride, my behind really starts to feel it. I don't have any foam padded shorts, but noticed that some of the more expensive shorts (including some of the Pearl Izumi's I had my eye on) have foam pads...is foam padding better?


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

Avoid the gel shorts, as the gel will work itself up into places you don't want it to go!


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

it depends on the type of gel. i use santini with their twistgel insert and have no problems on 4+ hour rides. i would imagine that inserts using soft squishy gel would be a problem. i have no experience with canari or PI so i can't comment on how they compare with santini.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I tried gel shorts once--- and they had a diaper for a pad. It was massive and uncomfortable. I much prefer a more modest pad by Santini, Nalini, or Castelli. I find these pads tend to stay in the right place, and some even stretch. A bulkier pad will generally create more friction against your body.



asnpcwiz said:


> Which one is better? I only have a few Canari shorts right now with the Gel padding, but on a ride 2+ hour ride, my behind really starts to feel it. I don't have any foam padded shorts, but noticed that some of the more expensive shorts (including some of the Pearl Izumi's I had my eye on) have foam pads...is foam padding better?


----------



## asnpcwiz (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the problem I'm having is that when I sit down it squeezes the gel to an area not so compressed. So seating area between my butt and the saddle is no longer getting any protection. I'm starting to really feel it on the longer rides. I may have to try some foam pads.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I have found the gel pads to be a bit too thick. I like a thin, but firm pad. If you are having discomfort on longer rides, I would suggest trying a different saddle. As for which one, ask 100 cyclists their favorite saddle, and you likely get 99 different answers. I do, however, recomend saddles with a cut out or groove down the center, these seem to eliminate numbnuts syndrome. But of course I don't know if you are a guy or not, though many of the women's saddles have these cut outs also, for undoubtably slightly different reasons.


----------

